

CoverHound Lands $4.5M To Become The Kayak Of Online Insurance - joelmichael
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/07/coverhound-lands-4-5m-from-rre-bullpen-blumberg-to-become-the-kayak-of-online-insurance/

======
russellallen
Not knowing who Kayak are makes this headline especially interesting. What
does it mean to be a kayak of online insurance? Are CoverHound able to right
themselves if they capsize? Are they slow and hard to paddle?

~~~
smalter
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayak.com>

